# How To Do The Fan Switch...



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone know how to do the fan switch trick?? Pics would be great!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

thats on the to do list!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

can you tell me how I will make a video tomorrow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

are you wanting to be able to cut it on when you want, w/o waiting on the sensor?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I want it to cut on when it needs to and I want to be able to cut it on and off like I want to also


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well I've racked my brain about trying to do all that with just 1 switch and it's not possible. To be able to turn it on when you want to, turn it off when you want, AND still keep it attached to the sensor so IT cuts it on when it needs it & you forget, just wont work with 1 single switch. 

So:

1. If you want to cut it on an off as you choose:, then you need to just disconnect from the sensor and forget about it. Then just run a hot wire to the switch, and the fan hot to the other side of the switch and operate it as you choose. Be sure to put an in-line fuse in there.

2. If you want to leave the sensor in the line, but be able to cut it on when you want, if the sensor isnt making it come on: You need to take a jumper wire, splice it into the the hot wire from the battery to the sensor and connect it to one side of the toggle switch, then, go from the other side of the switch and splice into the wire going from the sensor, to the fan. This will allow you to close the circut, and bypass the sensor making the fan come on, but if you forget and leave your switch off, the sensor can still close the circut and cut on the fan. 

3. If you want to be able stop the fan, when the censor has it on: You just need to put the switch between the battery and sensor, or the sensor and fan, doesnt matter, either way you can break the circuit.


Sounds to me like for what you want, you need to do #1.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

option one would be by far the most simple and easiest, but for it to work "right" i feel like option two would be necessary.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea number 2 is what I want to do but not to clear on how to do it....does anyone want to do it and take some pics before I do:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

let me draw you a diagram real quick........


you see when the sensor gets hot enough it closes the circut and turns on the fan, by splicing in w/ the toggle, your doing the same thing, closing the circut, whenever you want, however, if the sensor is tripped, it will still cut the fan on even if you cut the switch "off" the fan is going to remain on, until the sensor cuts it off.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep. Shouldnt be a hard deal at all.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

ok one more thing and I will drop this whole thing....where is the sensor?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be mounted into the radiator somewhere.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

ok....I will see what I can do tomorrow.....I will make a video for it...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

if you dont already have it, download the manual for your brute. search for "fan" and you will find more than you need to know!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

The sending unit is on the upper left hand corner (setting in the seat) of the rad.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You can use a three position switch to do what you are trying to do hook t-stat lead to top side, 12 v lead on bottom and hot wire for fan on center and you will be able to run fan when you like or let the t-stat take over depending on pos. of switch


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this mod is a must on the brute. I cleaned my radiator with wheel cleaner to remove the coating and installed a manual switch that I turn on evertime I ride and I have not had an overheating problem.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You can use a three position switch to do what you are trying to do hook t-stat lead to top side, 12 v lead on bottom and hot wire for fan on center and you will be able to run fan when you like or let the t-stat take over depending on pos. of switch


That seems like alot more work & wire running than just what I described.. having to run more wire. I think bypassing it would be much simpler & cleaner. Bu to each his own...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> That seems like alot more work & wire running than just what I described.. having to run more wire. I think bypassing it would be much simpler & cleaner. Bu to each his own...


its only one 12 v wire that is not already there you basicly just disconnect the hot wire from the fan connection run one side to the top and one to the bottom of the switch then put your 12v wire you ran to the center simple as that I do se the simplicity in your design and think i will change mine


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea i've got to do this myself - I want the tstat to continue to operate as normal but the switch will give me the ability to turn it on/off whenever I need to.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

if i get to it before anyone else - I'll take a vid/pics of the install


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ill be puttin a switch on mine hopefully this week. already got the switch just got to install it. ill just be splicin into the hot wire tho. i dont really have a need to turn it off when the bike wants to have it on lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

IMO the way Polaris425 described it and provided the pic for is the simplest and most effective way to do this mod. All you're doing is telling the machine the temp switch has reached the point that the fan needs to come on. The ONLY harm that can happen by doing it this way is if you're foolish enough to put your machine up with the switch in the ON position is your battery will run down. Other than that, this mod is harmless and extremely easy.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea i believe i'm going to do it that way the more I think about it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> IMO the way Polaris425 described it and provided the pic for is the simplest and most effective way to do this mod. All you're doing is telling the machine the temp switch has reached the point that the fan needs to come on. The ONLY harm that can happen by doing it this way is if you're foolish enough to put your machine up with the switch in the ON position is your battery will run down. Other than that, this mod is harmless and extremely easy.


you are right Polaris425 has the best plan i figured for two days when doing mine :thinking: now in process of redoing it his way :bigok:seems to work better and much simpler:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it just keeps you from having to add anything to the battery. And run the wire from the battery to the switch. All your doin is bypassin the sensor so you can manually close the circuit and cut it on, if you want to. PLUS if you put in a new hot wire, to the switch, it really needs an inline fuse in there... splicing into the existing wires for the sensor, will use the fuse inplace for it. No need for an inline fuse for the switch.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

when i did mine i used a keyed power to turn the fan on that way there is no way to run the battery down


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

I did this and i spliced a wire from the acc. plug which i think is orange and then a wire from the fan wire which i think is blue. T splices are a great way to do this.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure on the Brute but on my Prairie the fan will continue to run after the key is turned off. Is the Brute the same way?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

black_on_black650 said:


> I did this and i spliced a wire from the acc. plug which i think is orange and then a wire from the fan wire which i think is blue. T splices are a great way to do this.


where did you find them and what do your's look like?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I looked at my setup and here's what I got. I ran a ground wire from the battery to the switch, then a wire from the switch to the ground coming out of the fan by the plug. Just use a test light if you aren't sure which one is the ground. There's only two wires. Don't cut the ground wire on the fan wiring harness just spice into it. All your doing is completeing the ground. The relay closes when the bike gets hot and completes the ground. All your doing is completeing it before the relay does. It's real simple.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i want to hook mine up to the key. on when i turn it on, off when i want it off. no switch! i need to know how to do it though...??

FWIW, on the 08's, the fan turns off when u turn off the key..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

splice it into the hot wire of somethin that comes on with the key, winch works.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I still like the ability to turn mine off when I'm water riding. I really don't like the idea of it turning underwater. I'm sure it would put it in a bind.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Thats the reason we all started putting them on their own switch to begin with, we were burning up fan motors @ $150 a pop, then we started finding them cheaper using import & generic fans. For some reason now most people wanted it done w/ a fail safe instead. I for one, would probably actually put the switch between the fan and the sensor, so I could break the circuit before going into a water hole, if it was running. Or, just forgetting the sensor all together, and run the fan all the time, except when in water/mud holes.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

w8tnonu22 said:


> I looked at my setup and here's what I got. I ran a ground wire from the battery to the switch, then a wire from the switch to the ground coming out of the fan by the plug. Just use a test light if you aren't sure which one is the ground. There's only two wires. Don't cut the ground wire on the fan wiring harness just spice into it. All your doing is completeing the ground. The relay closes when the bike gets hot and completes the ground. All your doing is completeing it before the relay does. It's real simple.


when did this on HeadC1's brute and it didnt work. it worked on my foreman. then we looked at the wiring and it showed when the bike tells it its time to turn the fan on, it closes the power, not ground (am i wrong there?). so we just ran a wire from the positive on the battery to the switch and then from the switch to the positive side of the wires from the fan.


----------



## spaguru (Aug 28, 2009)

This can be done to achieve all three requests simply by adding a RELAY...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you want to explain that or you just going to let us hang?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> you want to explain that or you just going to let us hang?


What he said.....


----------

